# New Member, IRL fisherman



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Floridian FLY said:


> joined micro skiff to find a new boat.
> Now who's got a Maverick out there?
> 
> FYI
> Mavericks are awesome but I'm not giving my left testicle for one.


They take right nuts on the Maverick forum.

Try there.
http://www.mbcforum.com/showforum.php?fid/16/


----------



## Floridian FLY (Jan 30, 2016)

Gave my right one on the last boat a bought

The guys at Boston whaler have it in a jar on there wall


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Just so you know they aren't that awesome. Better boats on the market for that money.


----------

